#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Fragen zum MRT-Befund >

## marbeni

Ich habe folgenden Befund erhalten von einem MRT rechtes Kniegelenk:
trabekuläre Fraktur, Subkortikale Infraktion.osteochondrale Läsion der lateralen Femurkondyle, partielle Ruptur des medialen Seitenbandes sowie des Retinaculum patellae mediale. Desweiteren Muskelfaserriss am M. tibialis anterior, Verdacht auf Lappenriss am deformierten medialen Meniskushinterhorn.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, was das ist und was man da machen kann. Ist eine OP erforderlich?

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo marbeni, 
bei Ihnen liegt ein Bruch und eine Schädigung des Knochen und Knorpel am Fortsatz des Oberschenkelknochens - also am unteren Ende des Oberschenkelknochens - vor. Dazu kommt ein teilweiser Riss des Seiten- und Haltebandes an der Kniescheibe, sowie ein Muskelfaserriss am vorderen Schienbeinmuskel. Hinzu kommt der Verdacht auf einen Lappenriss am schon beschädigten Meniskushinterhorn - also der hintere Teil. 
Ob eine Operation erforderlich ist, sollten Sie mit Ihrem behandelnden Arzt besprechen. Denn neben dem Befund spielt natürlich auch die Krankengeschichte (Anamnese und Befund aus körperlicher Untersuchung) eine wichtige Rolle.  
Viele Grüße

----------

